
Ask HN: Anyone know of English teachers to teach writing remotely? - sanjayjc
Those forced to stay home due to covid-19 will include many teachers. Does anyone know of any English teacher willing to remotely teach my middle-schooler writing? Is there any site on which one can find qualified teachers interested in freelancing?
======
gault8121
I'm with Quill.org, a free online tool that helps middle school students
improve their writing skills. You can sign up and assign a diagnostic to your
kids to assess their skills and assign recommended practice.

~~~
sanjayjc
Thanks Peter. After perusing the site, I was excited to try it out. However,
after registering:

    
    
      "To use Quill, a teacher must create a class for you."
    

Would you know any freelancing teachers who're using quill.org? Being outside
the US, we aren't affiliated with any schools there.

